# La PP acaba de implosionar



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

es la primera vez que veo posible un sorpasso de Vox a la PP en las próximas elecciones.


----------



## sirpask (17 Feb 2022)

Depende de que bando gane la guerra.


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Feb 2022)

No hombre, no
Ya está todo explicado
Les han preguntado a los que se reunieron y han jurado bajo la Biblia "pio pio que yo nohesio, lo juro"
Asunto resuelto
Circulen, aquí ya no hay nada que ver, ea!


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.


----------



## KailKatarn (17 Feb 2022)

Esto lo solucionan con un "O sea, de verdad te lo juro, por favor, yo no he sido. Sabes?"


----------



## ciberobrero (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Desgraciadamente, puta pedorra follamenas


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (17 Feb 2022)

Al final vota Ayuso un nuevo PP, para joder a VOX, apuestas?


----------



## optimistic1985 (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.


----------



## Chihiro (17 Feb 2022)

Vivimos en una sociedad en la que la mayoría de la gente continúa caminando sola por la calle con un trapo en la boca, o peor aún, dentro de su propio coche. A los dos grandes partidos (PSOE y PP) no les costará mucho esfuerzo convencer a sus electorados de que lo mejor para todos es una coalición de ambos partidos para detener a la malvada ultraderecha parricida, genocida y todo lo demás que termina en "ida". VOX captará mucha gente dispuesta a seguir con sus ideales mas conservadores, pero como sociedad ya estamos perdidos.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Feb 2022)

Si Ayuso gana, jaque mate a VOX, de hecho es la unica que ha conseguid parar a VOX en Madrid


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.



Por eso, casi la misma ideología, pero con el carisma que no tiene el chico de Lidia Bedman.


----------



## perrosno (17 Feb 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Al final vota Ayuso un nuevo PP, para joder a VOX, apuestas?



No es descartable, son capaces de todo. 
Pero por mi como si bailan haciendo el pino.
PP nunca mais.


----------



## shur 1 (17 Feb 2022)

Y


optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.



Una polla puto gilipollas que eres idiota. Idiota folkagordas de mierda. Esta furcia feminista ha dicho que la vacunación en los niños es segura y que el crimen no tiene relación con la inmigración y muchas cosas más.

Bobo.

Hay que fusilar a toda esta escoria incel follagordas


----------



## sirpask (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Si el Hermano de Ayuso no está metido en muchos chanchullos, es el momento de que la presidenta de Madrid de un paso al frente arrasando con todo y todos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

ojito que Ayuso según lo que ha salido hoy en los medios tb va a tener problemas


----------



## ciberobrero (17 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.




Jajaja sí sobre todo en eso de que los Ñetas son tan españoles como los Reyes Católicos


----------



## pandaGTI (17 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si Ayuso gana, jaque mate a VOX, de hecho es la unica que ha conseguid parar a VOX en Madrid



Bueno, a las malas VOX aglutinará el voto desencantado de la izquierda y se librará del sector liberal derechón de VOX. Al final VOX+PP puede ser más grande que lo que ha sido el PP jamás.


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito que Ayuso según lo que ha salido hoy en los medios tb va a tener problemas



¿Fuente? Porque como sea Público...


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Feb 2022)

pandaGTI dijo:


> Bueno, a las malas VOX aglutinará el voto desencantado de la izquierda y se librará del sector liberal derechón de VOX. Al final VOX+PP puede ser más grande que lo que ha sido el PP jamás.



El dia que gobierne VoX, limpie las calles de delincuencia, encarcele a politicos corruptos y favorezca a los españoles antes que a los extranjeros, se desmontara la cadena de estomagos-agradecidos-votantes de la PP-PSOE.

PD- Red clientelar de corrupcion, me rio de la mafia italiana o rusa, en España es donde se roba mas y mejor.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Fuente? Porque como sea Público...




el confidencial y el mundo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (17 Feb 2022)

Para mi que eso queda lejos, pero si es verdad que le van a soplar bien fuerte. Aunque aún queda mucho para las elecciones.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Pues yo sí lo veo imposible. 
Feijoo no lo ha permitido ni lo hará.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

booommm


----------



## shur 1 (17 Feb 2022)

.


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito que Ayuso según lo que ha salido hoy en los medios tb va a tener problemas



Tranquilo que la gorda carruselera tampoco va a dimitir con el éxito que tiene y los ejércitos de pagafantas y que hasta los judíos del Washington Post megarrojos le comen el culo gracias s su red de contactos castuzos.

La han promocionado para presidenta de España y eso será salvo caso raro. Los viejos rata que se pajean con ella se suicidan.


----------



## Baconfino (17 Feb 2022)

casualmente hoy es San Teodoro, 17 Febrero ¡Feliz santo! ¿Sabes qué santos se celebran hoy, 17 de febrero? Consulta el santoral


----------



## shur 1 (17 Feb 2022)

La gente que tiene nombres tan feos como Teodoro son malos bichos.


----------



## max power (17 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Si Ayuso gana, jaque mate a VOX, de hecho es la unica que ha conseguid parar a VOX en Madrid



Hombre, jaque mate no, pero le quitará muchos votos. En eso coincido.


----------



## t_chip (17 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.



Ayuso tiene la misma ideología que todo el PP.....QUIERE MANDAR.

Por eso ahora, que los vientos soplan hacia VOX finge arrimarse a VOX, aunque luego no haga nada de lo que pide VOX, y cuando los vientos cambien, volverá a cambiar hacia donde le convenga.

Ayuso es NWO, con mejor imagen que el tonto de casado y más cintura para aproarse al viento.

Más Ayuso=más PP=más mierda NWO.

Quien quiera cambio que vote a VOX, y quien vote a cualquier otra opción que luego no se queje.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asakopako (17 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.



Pues si es verdad están los 2 en la misma mierda. Porque la furcia mantecosa defiende que los machetines dominicoños son españoles. Una meada en la boca de sus votontos digna de la rata chepuda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pues si es verdad están los 2 en la misma mierda. Porque la furcia mantecosa defiende que los machetines dominicoños son españoles. Una meada en la boca de sus votontos digna de la rata chepuda.




si, la gorda tb está jodida.


----------



## Ces25 (17 Feb 2022)

Hallusi es una SUPERPROGRE DISFRAZADA (a veces.....)


A ver si nos enteramos


----------



## Despotricador (17 Feb 2022)

Votante gavioto no abandona tan fácilmente a su amo.


----------



## keler (17 Feb 2022)

Ojalá sea como dices. Pero desgraciadamente España está lleno de marionetas y retrasados que van a seguir votando a esa cienaga de partido, hagan lo que hagan.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

1. el cordón sanitario a vox

2. Fracasado espiando a la gorda porque la gorda dio dinero a un familiar


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Depende de que bando gane la guerra.



Aquí está la clave.


----------



## bigplac (17 Feb 2022)

Es exactamente como cuando Pedro Sanchez entro en guerra a muerte contra los barones, al ganar esto le dio una legitimidad absoluta que antes no tenia. Otra cosa es que hubieran ganado los barones, entontes muy probablemente el psoe no hubiese gobernado.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (17 Feb 2022)

Si gana Ayuso, el PP gobernará España con el apoyo de un VOX muy menguado, al estilo de lo que ha pasado en Madrid. Si gana Casado, el PP apenas podrá sacar más escaños que VOX, y en todo caso seguira gobernando Pedro Sanchez otros cuatro años. No hay más, la única emoción sera saber si VOX es el lider de la oposición o no.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (17 Feb 2022)

Ces25 dijo:


> Hallusi es una SUPERPROGRE DISFRAZADA (a veces.....)
> 
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos



Arrimadas 2.0


----------



## kenny220 (17 Feb 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> Si gana Ayuso, el PP gobernará España con el apoyo de un VOX muy menguado, al estilo de lo que ha pasado en Madrid. Si gana Casado, el PP apenas podrá sacar más escaños que VOX, y en todo caso seguira gobernando Pedro Sanchez otros cuatro años. No hay más, la única emoción sera saber si VOX es el lider de la oposición o no.



Atila - Pedro, PSOE, etc
Ayuso-vox Aecio
Genova, Valentiniano III


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (17 Feb 2022)

Tiene que fichar a Ayuso Vox y quitar a CAGASCAL.


----------



## Borzaco (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es la primera vez que veo posible un sorpasso de Vox a la PP en las próximas elecciones.



¿Que significa sorpasso?...


----------



## t_chip (17 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Votante gavioto no abandona tan fácilmente a su amo.



Votante gavioto disfruta lamiendo escroto.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (17 Feb 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> Si gana Ayuso, el PP gobernará España con el apoyo de un VOX muy menguado, al estilo de lo que ha pasado en Madrid. Si gana Casado, el PP apenas podrá sacar más escaños que VOX, y en todo caso seguira gobernando Pedro Sanchez otros cuatro años. No hay más, la única emoción sera saber si VOX es el lider de la oposición o no.



Si gana Casado será vicepresidente de Abascal....o Pedro Sánchez será vicepresidente de Casado.

La posiblidad de que el PSOE gane, simplemente no existe.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (17 Feb 2022)

BOOOM








La encuesta que enmudece a Andalucía: Vox ganaría las elecciones generales y el PP sería tercera fuerza


La encuesta que enmudece a Andalucía: Vox ganaría las elecciones generales y el PP sería tercera fuerza




www.elplural.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## t_chip (17 Feb 2022)

Borzaco dijo:


> ¿Que significa sorpasso?...



Palabra italiana que popularizó Felipe González para disfrazar algo legítimo de ilegítimo. 

Significa adelanto, "sobrepaso".

El trilero de FG la sacó en sus últimos años como presidente, por ahí por el 1994, para no decir que el PSOE iba a ser derrotado en las elecciones, cosa legítima y además muy muy normal en un partido que, de aquellas, llevaba ya más de 12 años en el gobierno, desde 1982. 
Diciendo "teoría del sorpasso" disfrazaba su merecidísima e inminente derrota a manos del PP de Aznar de una especie de conspiración para echarle, urdida por "lah fuersah delh malh.....gñeeee"

Era el equivalente al actual "que bieneh lah hultradereschah....gñeeeee"

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## grom (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Por eso, casi la misma ideología, pero con el carisma que no tiene el chico de Lidia Bedman.



Lo que no tiene Ayuso es los huevos de dejar de implantar la agenda 2030

Y Abascal ya veremos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> Lo que no tiene Ayuso es los huevos de dejar de implantar la agenda 2030
> 
> Y Abascal ya veremos.




ni acabar con las leyes ideológicas de la izmierda


aysuo es mas d elo mismo


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Feb 2022)

Si PP pacta con PSOE vox va subir.
Mucha gente se va sentir traicionada


----------



## ProfePaco (17 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El dia que gobierne VoX, limpie las calles de delincuencia, encarcele a politicos corruptos y favorezca a los españoles antes que a los extranjeros, se desmontara la cadena de estomagos-agradecidos-votantes de la PP-PSOE.
> 
> PD- Red clientelar de corrupcion, me rio de la mafia italiana o rusa, en España es donde se roba mas y mejor.




La red caerá cuando no les puedan dar de comer cuando se impongan los recortes desde Europa.

Esa gente vota PSOE o PP simplemente porque ganan dinero por ello.

Si no...pues igual hasta votan a Vox por joder desde Europa


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Los barones del PP estallan: “Esto nos lleva a todos por delante”


Contactan con Génova para exigir responsabilidades y dimisiones




www.larazon.es


----------



## nOkia_XXI (17 Feb 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> BOOOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojo, eso sería total. Tendríamos a VOX pensando si hacerle un cordón sanitario al PP y no al reves.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Feb 2022)

ahora el PP está en una disyuntiva peligrosa:

Pactar con Vox y pasar a ser un partido facha/nazi

Pactar con el psoe y acabar como ciudadanos

terrible dilema


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (17 Feb 2022)

*Los barones del PP estallan: “Esto nos lleva a todos por delante”*
*Contactan con Génova para exigir responsabilidades y dimisiones*


----------



## Lego. (17 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.



¿seguro?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>











El PSOE hurga en la herida: pide que Casado dé explicaciones sobre el contrato del hermano de Ayuso - EL LIBERAL


Los socialistas se pregunta por qué Casado no llevó la supuesta irregularidad a la Fiscalía si tenía sospechas al respecto.




www.elliberal.com


----------



## noseyo (17 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿seguro?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 946724
> 
> ...



Y dando contratos a su hermano , a dedo con el tema mascarillas y la gente aplaudiendo


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es la primera vez que veo posible un sorpasso de Vox a la PP en las próximas elecciones.



Pero no se supone que eso iba a pasar con Mañueco jajajajjajajaaj que divertidos sois los subnormalicos.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso es un verso suelto en el PP. Yo voto a un partido por su programa o ideologia, no por un verso suelto, que no representa a la mafia y trepas de ese partido. En VOX hay mucha gente que habla claro y sin complejos progres, en el PP Ayuso, y para de contar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero no se supone que eso iba a pasar con Mañueco jajajajjajajaaj que divertidos sois los subnormalicos.




  


que viene vox


----------



## Faldo (17 Feb 2022)

Viendo la puta mierda de partido que es y que todavía saque los resultados que ha sacado en CyL, estos no implosionan ni con dinamita.


----------



## Jasa (17 Feb 2022)

Van a sacar más titulares a Ayuso que a lo de Oltra, maldita prensa de derechas


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> Lo que no tiene Ayuso es los huevos de dejar de implantar la agenda 2030
> 
> Y Abascal ya veremos.



De acuerdo. Pero Pagascal tampoco.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Feb 2022)

Al pp no le queda otro remedio que gobernar con vox del contrario volver a votar y aun asi muy posiblemente le vaya peor ya que muy posiblemente vox amplie sus ganacias y entonces mas peor aun que el panorama del presente.
Anda que?


----------



## Remero consentido (17 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Al pp no le queda otro remedio que gobernar con vox del contrario volver a votar y aun asi muy posiblemente le vaya peor ya que muy posiblemente vox amplie sus ganacias y entonces mas peor aun que el panorama del presente.
> Anda que?



Pero si es Vox el que tiene que pensarse si estaría bien co-gobernar con un partido podrido a corrupcion


----------



## wingardian leviosa (17 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Al pp no le queda otro remedio que gobernar con vox del contrario volver a votar y aun asi muy posiblemente le vaya peor ya que muy posiblemente vox amplie sus ganacias y entonces mas peor aun que el panorama del presente.
> Anda que?



VOX ahora no pacta ni de coña. Tienen un partido muerto como rival


----------



## Tupper (17 Feb 2022)

es la leche
pase lo que pase en el PP, mas votos para Vox


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Al pp no le queda otro remedio que gobernar con vox del contrario volver a votar y aun asi muy posiblemente le vaya peor ya que muy posiblemente vox amplie sus ganacias y entonces mas peor aun que el panorama del presente.
> Anda que?



El otro dia Pablo I. En su podcast que tenia claro que Vox gobernaria con en el pp en CyL.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 Feb 2022)

No lo que ahí es ignorarte cm


----------



## Escachador (17 Feb 2022)

A su izquierda el PSOE, a su derecha VOX y los muy subnormales vetan a VOX. ¿Cómo piensa gobernar el PP? ¿Con el PSOE? ¿o espera que los votantes de Vox les voten a ellos a base de progreces e insultos? 

Plan sin fisuras o esconden mierda para parar un tren.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Brumoso (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso no tendria ningun problema en pactar con VOX, incluso, en formar un partido unificado con VOX. Tienen casi la misma ideologia. En cambio Casado eso no lo quiere, porque estaria acabado. Esto es el fondo del asunto, hamijos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> A su izquierda el PSOE a su derecha VOX y los muy subnormales vetan a VOX. ¿Cómo piensa gobernar el PP? ¿Con el PSOE? ¿o espera que los votantes de Vox les voten a ellos a base de progreces e insultos?
> 
> Plan sin fisuras o esconden mierda para parar un tren.



No se porque gente que presume de ducharse cada dia les salga tanta mierda al escribir cuatro letras mal contadas , tambien es verdad que generalmente casi cada dia trafico con mucha porqueria y mierda y


----------



## Popuespe (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso de presidenta de España con varios ministris de Vox, y Abascal en la vicepresidencia de Interior. Me nutriria.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cimoc (17 Feb 2022)

Qué máquinas Teodorin y casado ganan las elecciones en Castilla y León y tienen el gobierno seguro tras pactar con Vox y en vez de eso se arrastran por el fango y le dejan a huevo al psoe qué es el claro perdedor de las elecciones tomar la iniciativa ponerlos a parir y marcarles el rumbo, qué puto desastre los peperros.


----------



## Fermi (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



No


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.



El error del actual PP es suponer que la base electoral es el centro.

Si así fuese , Unión de centro democrático, que luego fue centro democrático y social, no se habrían extinguido y absorbidos por el partido popular de Fraga, que en su día era el representante de la denostada España franquista .

Una España que a pesar de lo que nos quieren pintar ,estuvo dirigida por técnicos y buenos expertos, cada uno en su parcela, para hacer funcionar un país tan malherido.

Y que acabaron convirtiendo en la séptima potencia mundial.

El número de presos el año que Franco murió, era de 8000 personas, comparado con los 70.000 que hubo en los tiempos de Zapatero y ahora muchos más, pero ni los meten en la cárcel.

Los millones de teléfonos móviles , pisos coches... Qué son robados cada año no tienen ningún reproche penal.

En esta sociedad lo que realmente se ataca es al padre de familia para que sirva de ejemplo a los jóvenes y no quieran formar familias y así exterminarnos a todos , en una sola generación.

Estamos en manos de los enemigos, los rojos que perdieron la guerra patriota


----------



## ciudadlibre (17 Feb 2022)

el PP no sabe vivir sin sus corrupptelas, lo jodido es que somos los remeros los que las pagamos


----------



## WasP (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Como dije hace tiempo, Ayuso no tiene que hacer nada para ser la presidenta del PP, tan solo sentarse y esperar a ver pasar el cadáver de Casado. De momento al cadáver ya lo están preparando...


----------



## Prophet (17 Feb 2022)

No sé no me terminó de enterar cronológicamente de la movida pero me da la sensación que todo el PSOE azul está saliendo perjudicado incluyendo Ayuso ¿No?

Vamos que por no querer el voto de 13 de Vox se van a cargar hasta Madrid: Comunidad + Ayuntamiento. Combo premium amego.


----------



## elena francis (17 Feb 2022)

Me mosquea que Ferreras esté palote con el tema en contra de Ayuso. Extraña que no ataque a Casado y a Teodoro y se centre en una presunta trama de corrupción en la Asamblea de Madrid.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Si.... los bares estarán llenos.....


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (17 Feb 2022)

Brumoso dijo:


> Ayuso no tendria ningun problema en pactar con VOX, incluso, en formar un partido unificado con VOX. Tienen casi la misma ideologia. En cambio Casado eso no lo quiere, porque estaria acabado. Esto es el fondo del asunto, hamijos.



Si?... estás seguro?.... en violencia de género.... ..... aborto.... menas.... memoria histórica.... piensa igual Ayuso que Vox?..... vamos no me jodas!!!!!!!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



y todos comeremos globalismo y tendremos vecinos menas para siempre...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## morethanafeeling (17 Feb 2022)

Que ciegos estáis. Se trata de desgastar al partido para que el PSOE pueda volver a ganar las elecciones. El PSOE está mal pues por tanto el PP tiene que estar peor.

Cuando Sánchez gane las próximas elecciones y alargue su mandato cuatro años más, entonces quitarán a Casado y colocarán a Ayuso en el PP (u otro candidato) que pondrá orden y "recuperará los valores de la derecha" y ganará las elecciones cuando le toque, que es dentro de seis años.

Todo está decidido de antemano. Todo es un teatro y aquí cada uno hace su papel. Lo que me deja alarmado es que tan poca gente se de cuenta.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Feb 2022)

Esto es un acto de FraCasado para cargar a Ayuso. Espiarla para ver si existe corrupción, como si el gobierno central no compro material sanitario a precio de oro y mas de uno se llevo comisiones multimillonarias, el PP de Ayuso como el de todos seguro que trinco pasta. Pero Ayuso ve al FraCasado debil y decide atacarlo sacando a la luz el espionaje en el partido. Algo que es de muerte para un lider del partido, sus afiliados y dirigentes jamas se van a fiar de un lider como FraCasado.

El PP esta muerto con FraCasado, la unica que tiene tiron es Ayuso. Y creo que FraCasado ganara con la ayuda de los medios progres.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## grom (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> De acuerdo. Pero Pagascal tampoco.



Abascal esta por ver. Por el momento es el unico que muestra una resistencia sostenida al femimarxismo. 

Lo que haga en el poder, habra que verlo. Si llega.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Madre del amor hermoso.

Escuchando a Ayuso...

Es la puta guerra


----------



## From Thailand with love (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



pero ese no era el PSOE con los EREs ??


----------



## Boba Fet II (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gainsbourg (17 Feb 2022)

A Cayetana se la pudieron quitar de en medio porque, al fin y al cabo, no tenía gente detrás.

Con Ayuso, lo tienen más jodido.

Son maniobras que vienen del "Deep State". Un PP más débil será una opción más factible de cara a una Gran Coalición.


----------



## Shudra (17 Feb 2022)

AIUSO (L)


----------



## Felson (17 Feb 2022)

Lo voy a explicar bien claro en politiqués, que es el idioma que utilizará Almeida, Casado, Egea y demás patulea (idioma muy cercano al tópico y frases hechas):
"Como no puede ser de otra manera, apostamos por la total transparencia. Tolerancia cero con este tipo de actuaciones. Debemos realizar una profunda reflexión que nos marque la hoja de ruta para esclarecer cualquier punto".


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

El sistema (de los innombrables) intenta encauzar mediáticamente y memocráticamente en la llamada "Ultraturbemegaderesha", todo lo que es factible de Rebelarse.

Pero pone poco factible, más bien imposible, la posibilidad de que estos gobiernen memocráticamente.

A través de capas de cebolla infinitas, de partidos "representantes del pueblo (votonto)" hasta "llegar" al fin del laberinto con los Rebeldes al mando...

Pero siempre, los Pastores de los Rebeldes Votontos de la ULTRAMEGADERESHA, al ir creciendo en "representatividad" se irán paulatinamente DES-ultramegadereshizando.

Para hacer el laberinto infinito y eterno.

Cada partido se enrojecerá a medida que se acerque al poder.

PSOHEZ hoy es Pudrimos.

Cuidagramos, hoy es PSOHEZ.

PoPó hoy es Cuidagramos

BOCZZZ hoy es PoPó.



Y si los innombrables del sistema, ordenasen a los pastores de los votontos "rebeldes", hoy Babascal por ejemplo, que lo transformen de un día para el otro en Pudrimos, pues HÁGASE.

De hecho, de seguir así en el bucle votonto memocrático infinito, en X años BOCZZZ será Pudrimos, y el nuevo partido de "ULTRAMEGATURBODERESHA" tendrá otro nombre, pero con idénticas órdenes...

Que harán del partido, en X años, el nuevo Pudrimos/BOCZZZ y así ad infinitum votontum...


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Feb 2022)

Cuantos votos han ganado ellos corriendo pasillos????


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Cuantos votos han ganado ellos corriendo pasillos????
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 946880


----------



## Madrid (17 Feb 2022)

Que payaso, inútil y tironucable es


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (17 Feb 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Que payaso, inútil y tironucable es



Casado solo aspira a ser el chico de los recados de Pedro Sánchez.

Hace lo que le mandan.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Feb 2022)

y es que el fracasado es TOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Le filtran un dosier interesado de la moncloa y él solito se mete en la trampa; SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBBBBNOOOORMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL!


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Feb 2022)

Será verdad que Casado le dijo que el dossier se lo pasó Sanchez?

No digo que sea verdad q el dosier se lo paso Sanchez ,que es mentira.

Digo que Casado mintio a Ayuso sobre el origen del dossier.

Otra opción es que Casado no lo dijese y ha sido una habil estrategia de Ayuso y asesores de enmerdar a la psoe en el tema. Jajaja.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (17 Feb 2022)

La jugada del PSOE es maquiavélica, las cosas como son:

1- Se carga al PP (con la ayuda desinteresada o no, eso habrá que verlo, del pelele Casado).

2 - Solo una parte de votantes peperos se irá a Vox, otros a la abstención. El PP se convertirá en un partido menguante a medida que sus votantes biegos vayan pasando a mejor vida.

3 - Vox se convertirá el principal partido de la oposición pero no pasará de ahí, pues tiene un techo clarísimo (igual que Potemos).

Conclusión: Perro Sánchez vitalicio, el Reich progre de los mil años. Abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## WasP (17 Feb 2022)

Cuidado con las Isabeles que la historia española las viste de "intensas"...


----------



## nOkia_XXI (17 Feb 2022)

No se puede ser más idiota que Casado. Este es peor que Pedro Sanchez, con la misma falta de escrupulos y el mismo ansia de poder y apego al sillon que él, pero sin media neurona. No se puede ser más tonto. Casado sólo sabe torpedear su propio partido para que nadie le haga sombra (desde Cayetana hasta Ayuso) y hacer oposición a sus aliados naturales que son VOX, recurriendo incluso a la falta de respeto personal hacia Abascal.

Ahora va a recoger los frutos de su cobardía. No será presidente y además me temo que como Ayuso no lo arregle, nos ha condenado a muchos años de social-comunismo. Eso si, con VOX como lider de la oposición y gobernado quizás alguna comunidad aútonoma o algún gran ayuntamiento, la diversión está garantizada.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Es una Guerra Civil

Casado y Teodoro quieren controlar todas las Baronias regionales y provinciales del PP para cuando en las elecciones generales vuelvan a perder contra el PSOE, pues quedarse 4 años más parasitando


----------



## Ratnik (17 Feb 2022)

Nutrición


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Pierden los dos.... ninguno ganará..... el hermano de un cargo público se ha llevado 240.000 euros de comisión y FraCasado la ha espiado con dinero público...... es como una guerra nuclear entre Rusia y los Juedo Masones.... no gana nadie.....


----------



## Giordano Bruno (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es la primera vez que veo posible un sorpasso de Vox a la PP en las próximas elecciones.



A mi el PP me la suda pero bien,que hagan lo que les salga de los cojones.
Por primera vez en España hay alternativa de derechas a los pagafantas centrados
SOLO QUEDA VOX y cuando tu enemigo se equivoca no le distraigas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Giordano Bruno (17 Feb 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> Pierden los dos.... ninguno ganará..... el hermano de un cargo público se ha llevado 240.000 euros de comisión y FraCasado la ha espiado con dinero público...... es como una guerra nuclear entre Rusia y los Juedo Masones.... no gana nadie.....



No se han llevado pasta los padres de guapito,el marido de Calviño y aquí no pasa na y los medios haciendo de oposición con la oposición. ...lo de este país roza ya el Régimen Norcoreano


----------



## Euron G. (17 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Idiota folkagordas de mierda.
> 
> Hay que fusilar a toda esta escoria incel follagordas




Por lo que destilas, más de una gordaka te ha dado buen plante eh! JUA JUA 
Ala llorica, a pajearte hasta el infinito xDD


----------



## Giordano Bruno (17 Feb 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> Pierden los dos.... ninguno ganará..... el hermano de un cargo público se ha llevado 240.000 euros de comisión y FraCasado la ha espiado con dinero público...... es como una guerra nuclear entre Rusia y los Juedo Masones.... no gana nadie.....



Ayuso monta un partido al estilo GIL y esta gobernando Madriz hasta que se acabe el mundo.
El que pierde es FraCasado porque el que maneja los hilos Feijoo y el otro progre Margallo el primero tiene su cortijo y el otro ya tiene la vida resuelta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Feb 2022)

No creo, Ayuno + VOX si que podrían conseguir la absoluta. 
Muchos de VOX jamás votaremos a la progre, queremos sus manos bien lejos de nuestros hijos. Es una progre de manual más.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Calvox (17 Feb 2022)

Como Ayuso caiga va a arrastrar al PP con ella. Pablito, estás a tiempo de no meter la pata más de lo que ya lo has hecho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

No suelo entrar en estos hilos de política, más bien la política no me importa mucho, pero haber si alguien puede explicármelo:


El PP tiene posibilidades reales de ganar las elecciones generales con casado, pero no es seguro, todo puede cambiar y eso es lo que da la impresión que está ocurriendo estos meses.

Sim embargo tiene a Ayuso a la que le han echo una campaña cojonuda los últimos años y además de ganar en Madrid, (donde suele más factible la victoria para el PP que en las generales históricamente) saben que si la colocan en las generales arrasaria también, pero si no lo hacen corren peligro de desgastar su figura y que ya no arrase tantos votos sin contar como decía que es factible que Pablo casado no ganase las generales....

El PP está borracho?, Se cargan a su máxima estrella?.

Alguien me lo aclara?.

Joder solo se me ocurre que sepan a ciencia cierta que está persona está metida en alguna historia de corrupción de verdad y antes de que la saqué el PSOE la sacan ellos mismos...

No entiendo nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No suelo entrar en estos hilos de política, más bien la política no me importa mucho, pero haber si alguien puede explicármelo:
> 
> 
> El PP tiene posibilidades reales de ganar las elecciones generales con casado, pero no es seguro, todo puede cambiar y eso es lo que da la impresión que está ocurriendo estos meses.
> ...



Para desgracia de Aecio, su popularidad, recalcada por su contemporáneo, el poeta hispanorromano Merobaudes, quien escribió dos panegíricos en su honor, le valió el recelo del emperador, quien, abrigando sospechas de una hipotética pretensión al trono, hizo que lo llamaran a palacio, y después de una intensa discusión, asesinó por sorpresa a Aecio atravesándolo con una espada. Al año siguiente, dos antiguos oficiales de Aecio asesinaron al emperador durante un desfile militar, seguramente a instancias del influyente y rico senador romano Petronio Máximo, que aspiraba al trono.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (17 Feb 2022)

A ver que dice Rajoy cuando acabe de leerse el Marca y se entere de lo que pasa...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (17 Feb 2022)

Los suciatas se estan cachondeando del pp, dicen que es una cosa lamentable, de verdad se lamentan?


----------



## delhierro (17 Feb 2022)

Los robos de Ayuso y el hermanisimo alertaros a Genova. Ahora la tia se presenta como agredida. Joder que cara de cemento.

En fin sigo con mis palomitas.

¿ promotor ? ¿ Tu con quien robas con Ayuso o con Casado ?


----------



## Risitas (17 Feb 2022)

Honestamente Ayuso deberia abandonar el PP y liderar un proyecto propio en toda España, lo bordaba.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (17 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Honestamente Ayuso deberia abandonar el PP y liderar un proyecto propio en toda España, lo bordaba.



van a sumar?


----------



## Risitas (17 Feb 2022)

Apuesto a quien va a gobernar al PP en un futuro...


----------



## Risitas (17 Feb 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los robos de Ayuso y el hermanisimo alertaros a Genova. Ahora la tia se presenta como agredida. Joder que cara de cemento.
> 
> En fin sigo con mis palomitas.
> 
> ¿ promotor ? ¿ Tu con quien robas con Ayuso o con Casado ?



Tan facil como denunciar, pero han acusado sin tener pruebas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Apuesto a quien va a gobernar al PP en un futuro...




genial para vox


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

El gobierno de Sánchez ha regalado Bankia a Caixa y Cataluña


----------



## Kapitoh (17 Feb 2022)

Yo pienso que lo que ha hecho Fracasado es reventar el partido, puede ser por estupido o puede ser porque sepa lo que nos va a imponer Bruselas y prefiera dinamitarse antes que seguir en el frente. Veremos cual de las 2 se cumple.


----------



## Euron G. (17 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Apuesto a quien va a gobernar al PP en un futuro...



Si a este se le ocurre cruzar la frontera de Orense le sacan mierda a paladas. Si no de qué cojones va a seguir ahí.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

el aceitunooooo


----------



## Tupper (17 Feb 2022)

*PP = KABOOOOOOM!!!*








*VOX =*


----------



## delhierro (17 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Tan facil como denunciar, pero han acusado sin tener pruebas.



Venga ya, a los de podemos les ponian 20 juicios que luego ganaban por 20€.

El herma ha pillado 200.000 - 300.000 € por la cara, eso es un robo descarado. ¿ no has visto al pepero ? Tienen la certeza de que el hermano ha ingresado la pasta, la tia ha ido de dura pero la respuesta ha sido demoledora.


¿ donde anda la fiscalia anticorrupción ? no tardara....el pp Madrileño esta podrido.


----------



## aris (17 Feb 2022)

lo primero que debería haber hecho el aceitunero es demostrar que el hermano se llevó esa comisión, si no hay pruebas sobran las acusaciones. No me gusta Ayuso, pero tampoco me gusta que un partido que gobierna mucho en España pida pruebas de inocencia.


----------



## Phoenician (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso, vente a Vox!!!

Yo te hago hueco, si hace falta...


----------



## Risitas (17 Feb 2022)

Por otro lado, la cantidad de dinero que ha volado con el covid "a dedo" por la emergencia sanitaria.

Os acordais cuando casi todas las mascarillas las compraban a empresas paco de Cataluña cuando estaba ILLA:









La Generalitat de Cataluña adjudicó 31,6 millones a dedo en contratos ajenos a la covid


La Sindicatura de Cuentas afea los trámites por la vía de emergencia en al menos siete acuerdos de la Administración




elpais.com













Ada Colau ha adjudicado el 94% de contratos 'a dedo'


El equipo de gobierno municipal de Barcelona en Comú en el que también participó el PSC gastó 261 millones en adjudicaciones sin concurso entre 2015 y 2018




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com













Illa adjudica 30,3 millones "a dedo" a tres empresas de Barcelona para vacunas contra la gripe


Según el BOE, el tipo de procedimiento de adjudicación fue el de "negociado sin publicidad acelerado" empleado muchas veces a lo largo de la pandemia.




www.libertaddigital.com





Corrupción en estado puro de todos los partidos, es increible ni se cortan, ni se denuncian.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

lo único que está salvando de momento a la cúpula de Génova es la mass mierda.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Por otro lado, la cantidad de dinero que ha volado con el covid "a dedo" por la emergencia sanitaria.
> 
> Os acordais cuando casi todas las mascarillas las compraban a empresas paco de Cataluña cuando gobernaba:
> 
> ...



Y almacenar botes de gel Hidro alcohólico, 2 tráilers, 400.000€.


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Feb 2022)

La Mafia del Pp en todo su esplendor, se matan entre ellos , y estos son los que despues van dando lecciones...habria que colgarlos a todos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

estos son 2 millones de votos más para VOX


----------



## uberales (17 Feb 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> La Mafia del Pp en todo su esplendor, se matan entre ellos , y estos son los que despues van dando lecciones...habria que colgarlos a todos



Ya macho, la del psoe sin dimitir nadie... Teli


----------



## Guaguei (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ignatius (17 Feb 2022)

Hoy inicia la andadura de Ayuso que culminará con la Presidencia del Gobierno de España.

Ayuso hoy, 17 de febrero de 2022, ha puesto un pie para cruzar el Rubicón.


----------



## HDR (17 Feb 2022)

Me parece correcto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

La triste historia de Mustafá I, el sultán que se volvió loco en su «jaula de oro»


Visita la entrada para saber más.




monarquias.com


----------



## Hermericus (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso mont un partido.

Coalicion Ayuso-VOX

35% minimo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Teodoro y Fracasado en modo matón chavista y machista saltándose la presunción de inocencia

Vosotros tenéis que demostrar su culpabilidad


----------



## Yuyuy (17 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Me mosquea que Ferreras esté palote con el tema en contra de Ayuso. Extraña que no ataque a Casado y a Teodoro y se centre en una presunta trama de corrupción en la Asamblea de Madrid.



Pues ya lo ha dicho Ayuso el porqué, y es que Casado no gobierna una mierda y no van a sacar rédito económico ni poder, atacándole a él.
Irá a por Ayuso para la izmierda pueda meter sus tentáculos en la CAM


----------



## silenus (17 Feb 2022)

Hay adversarios, enemigos, enemigos a muerte y compañeros de partido.

Por mí, los metía en la Cúpula del Trueno a todos y que solo salga uno vivo.


----------



## gester (17 Feb 2022)

pandaGTI dijo:


> Bueno, a las malas VOX aglutinará el voto desencantado de la izquierda y se librará del sector liberal derechón de VOX. Al final VOX+PP puede ser más grande que lo que ha sido el PP jamás.



Dudo que la izquierda descontenta vote a vox. Lo que hará es quedarse en su casa y no votar. La izquierda puede ser muy abstencionista. Es la derecha la que siempre ficha le guste o no el candidato o el partido.


----------



## Feriri88 (17 Feb 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Hoy inicia la andadura de Ayuso que culminará con la Presidencia del Gobierno de España.
> 
> Ayuso hoy, 17 de febrero de 2022, ha puesto un pie para cruzar el Rubicón.




1 año después de echarle huevos y convocar elecciones


----------



## Yuyuy (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No suelo entrar en estos hilos de política, más bien la política no me importa mucho, pero haber si alguien puede explicármelo:
> 
> 
> El PP tiene posibilidades reales de ganar las elecciones generales con casado, pero no es seguro, todo puede cambiar y eso es lo que da la impresión que está ocurriendo estos meses.
> ...



Efectivamente hay algo gordo detrás de esto.

Viendo a Fracasado lamerle la polla a Fraudez y el psoe, da la impresión que está hablando para aquellos que se sientan en los sillones en las sombras. Como diciendo "soy el hombre adecuado del PP para acompañar a Sanchez y el PSOE" en lo que sea que se traen entre manos.

La cuestión es, para qué podría necesitar Sánchez los votos del PP, si hasta ahora con sus alianzas más o menos consigue sumar mayorias ajustadas?

Acaso quieren reformar la Constitución? Ilegalizar a VOX? Vacunación obligatoria? 

Huele muy muy turbio todo este asunto, es el alumbramiento oficial del PPSOE


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Feb 2022)

Moreno Bonilla tiene que estar llorando. Ya no puede adelantar elecciones. Mañueco se libró por los pelos


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ya macho, la del psoe sin dimitir nadie... Teli



Si hombre si , la que ha liado el Casado por miedo a que Ayusito le quite el puesto es de ordago.... la lucha por el poder....


----------



## Gatoo_ (17 Feb 2022)

Yo lo flipo con el escándalo. Se ha hablado de este tema en 2 días más de lo que se ha dicho en años sobre los EREs de Andalucía y los cursos de formación.

Está claro que esto se lo tenían guardado en la manga de cara a las elecciones de Castilla y León, pero la cantidad robada es una auténtica nimiedad para lo que ha robado el PSOE.

Y no soy del PPSOE, que quede claro. Por mí, que gane VOX.


----------



## Lego. (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Spock (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Casado no soporta esto

Sólo le votan dabuti y xicomalo


----------



## Lego. (17 Feb 2022)

Yuyuy dijo:


> Efectivamente hay algo gordo detrás de esto.
> 
> Viendo a Fracasado lamerle la polla a Fraudez y el psoe, da la impresión que está hablando para aquellos que se sientan en los sillones en las sombras. Como diciendo "soy el hombre adecuado del PP para acompañar a Sanchez y el PSOE" en lo que sea que se traen entre manos.
> 
> ...



Dáis por hecho que ganará este pulso Casado, y que Ayuso será sacrificada. Pues no lo veo tan claro. Hasta Feijóo se ha puesto de perfil sin apoyar a Génova...

Tenemos claro que hay fuerzas "supranacionales" operando. Lo que no podemos saber si esta maniobra es para echar a Ayuso y crear ya un PPSOE, o si es para parar a VOX revitalizando el PP. Lo sabremos cuando termine.

La probabilidad de que salga algo diferente a lo planeado es bajísima, en mi opinión.


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Dáis por hecho que ganará este pulso Casado, y que Ayuso será sacrificada. Pues no lo veo tan claro. Hasta Feijóo se ha puesto de perfil sin apoyar a Génova...
> 
> Tenemos claro que hay operadores "supranacionales" operando. Lo que no podemos saber si esta maniobra es para echar a Ayuso y crear ya un PPSOE, o si es para parar a VOX revitalizando el PP. Lo sabremos cuando termine.
> 
> La probabilidad de que salga algo diferente a lo planeado es bajísima, en mi opinión.



Es evidente que la maniobra es quitar a Casado, poner a Ayuso y frenar a Vox.


----------



## Hamazo (17 Feb 2022)

El problema es simple, la peña comienza a votar todo lo que es antiprogre, deben tener sondeos internos que desconozcamos un aumento de vox. Aunque es algo más generalizado más allá de la política.

Todos los chiringuitos lo tienen orientados a estos temas , y ven por primera vez que va a pillar a todos independientemente de que partido sea por delante. Fijo, que esto de quitar a ayuso está hablado hasta con Sánchez. Ppsoe son la misma mierda.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Moreno Bonilla tiene que estar llorando. Ya no puede adelantar elecciones. Mañueco se libró por los pelos



ahora es la ocasión de Inés


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)

Hay que votar a Vox masivamente, es lo que los poderes supranacionales no quieren.

Vox tiene que devolver el favor cerrando todos los chiringuitos políticos, reduciendo la Administración Pública, bajando los impuestos y convirtiendo a España en un país fiscalmente atractivo para atraer inversiones, tal y como se hizo en Irlanda.

Una España fuerte es una España Industrializada, amiga de la iniciativa privada y generadora de empleo privado, nuestros competidores no son los Chinos (por ahora) son nuestros países más próximos (Marruecos, Francia, Portugal, Italia, Irlanda, UK, Bélgica, Alemania, entre otros.).


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (17 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Ayuso monta un partido al estilo GIL y esta gobernando Madriz hasta que se acabe el mundo.
> El que pierde es FraCasado porque el que maneja los hilos Feijoo y el otro progre Margallo el primero tiene su cortijo y el otro ya tiene la vida resuelta.



Vamos a ver...... Ayuso es Presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid y bajo ningún concepto debe existir un familiar que se lleve comisiones por ventas a esa Comunidad..... eso es tráfico de influencias... .. que existen más casos como ese?... cientos de miles en toda España.... llevan 45 años saqueandola el Psoe y el PP.... el estar quebrados no es por casualidad.

Que votarían a Ayuso si hiciera un partido tipo Gil?.... no me cabe la menor duda..... la borregada lleva 45 años votando a partidos corruptos.... la borregada se ha vacunado porque se lo decían 4 payasos en televisión..... la borregada se suicida voluntariamente como mejor le parece.... votando masones corruptos.... pinchandose Ponzoñas..... son borregos y actúan como borregos.....


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## nOkia_XXI (17 Feb 2022)

A ver, necesitamos un hilo mítico para aglutinar toda la informacion: 

*Los enviados de Génova también investigaron
al exmarido y un exnovio de Díaz Ayuso*









Los enviados del PP también investigaron al exmarido y un exnovio de Ayuso


Realizaron indagaciones para tratar de averiguar si la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid benefició con adjudicaciones de su propio Gobierno a alguna de sus antiguas parejas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## nOkia_XXI (17 Feb 2022)

Encuesta del El Mundo.








¿Quién crees que es el culpable de la crisis de PP?


El choque frontal entre Ayuso y la dirección nacional sume al PP en una crisis de máxima gravedad. Tras desvelar EL MUNDO el presunto espionaje al hermano de Isabel Díaz Ayuso, la




www.elmundo.es





*¿Quién es el culpable de la crisis del PP?*

Casado
89 %7198 votos


Ayuso
11 %896 votos


----------



## EL FARAON (17 Feb 2022)

...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>





se queda sin curro proximamente


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

se la puede expulsar??


----------



## Apocalypsis (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Qué grande el violinista del Titanic hehehe


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> se la puede expulsar??



claro, los partidos políticos funcionan como empresas o mafias, te pueden expulsar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> claro, los partidos políticos funcionan como empresas o mafias, te pueden expulsar.




ok


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

pues estando al frente aceituno y el fraca veo posible esa destitución.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Fracasado es lo mejor que le ha pasado al PSOE desde el 11M y Franco


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Me mosquea que Ferreras esté palote con el tema en contra de Ayuso. Extraña que no ataque a Casado y a Teodoro y se centre en una presunta trama de corrupción en la Asamblea de Madrid.



A ver si sera que tu casting como figurante no esta a la altura de lo que se espera de un buen palmero del PP no cualquier pelagatos vale aun solo sea para hacer de palmero y poco mas?
Anda que?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Vamos a ser claros, es que o bien Casado y los suyos son defenestrados, o se puede decir que Ayuso es presidenta de Madrid ya por libre ( por el momento y hasta el próximo congreso del partido ), otra cosa es lo que hagan los 64 diputados que están con ella, pero qué va a hacer la dirección del partido ? ... mandar a algún diputado para que ponga una moción de censura ? Eso es un suicidio, no creo que se atrevan


----------



## WerVoss (17 Feb 2022)

Que se pudran, después de todo lo que han demostrado en este circo pandémico no se merecen nada mejor, leyes de plandemias, vacunas obligatorias, petición de apartheid para no vacunados. Alguno se salva, pero en general está todo tan podrido que ni merece la pena salvar nada.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Y Carromero de James Bond !


----------



## pamplinero (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Fracasado es lo mejor que le ha pasado al PSOE desde el 11M y Franco




No me extrañaria que fuera Sanchez quien hubiera filtrado a Casado algun documento (incluso falso), pero que incriminase a Ayuso en algo, para que Casado pudiera atacar a Ayuso, Ayuso poder responder con contundencia y asi avivar la guerra interna.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

Quitando el caso específico y muy acotado de las autonómicas de Madrid pasadas, no conozco a NADIE que dejando de votar al Pp vuelva por lo que sea a querer votar a este.
Los que se han ido a Vox esos ya no vuelven. No tienen razón alguna para hacerlo. Y todo lo demás son pajas mentales.


----------



## Risitas (17 Feb 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> Vamos a ver...... Ayuso es Presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid y bajo ningún concepto debe existir un familiar que se lleve comisiones por ventas a esa Comunidad..... eso es tráfico de influencias... .. que existen más casos como ese?... cientos de miles en toda España.... llevan 45 años saqueandola el Psoe y el PP.... el estar quebrados no es por casualidad.
> 
> Que votarían a Ayuso si hiciera un partido tipo Gil?.... no me cabe la menor duda..... la borregada lleva 45 años votando a partidos corruptos.... la borregada se ha vacunado porque se lo decían 4 payasos en televisión..... la borregada se suicida voluntariamente como mejor le parece.... votando masones corruptos.... pinchandose Ponzoñas..... son borregos y actúan como borregos.....



Hombre si quisieran hacer algo ilegal y luego va el hermano y lo declara a hacienda muchas luces no tienen.

Alguien sabe donde esta el pliego de contratación del que se favoreció el hermano?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Comisiones Obreras lleva a Ayuso a los tribunales por decir que no todos los sanitarios querían trabajar en la pandemia


El sindicato presenta este miércoles una demanda de conciliación contra la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid –el paso previo a una demanda civil– y pide que se retracte de sus palabras que, aseguran, se han traducido en agresiones y ataques contra los sanitarios




www-eldiario-es.cdn.ampproject.org





Los aliados de Fracasado...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

está saliendo Aguirre en 7nn


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Parasitos públicos del Estado

Pablo, Tu me enchufaste...


----------



## SPQR (17 Feb 2022)

Desde luego Fracasado y Teodorin, se han cubierto de guano de gallina.

Tenemos 6 años más de Sánchez, y el Partido Progrecito pasokizado en unos meses.

¡Aupa Pizpi!

Cum Fraudez y toda la Pesohez están ahora mismo con indigestión de palomitas, y dándole Zankitos a Teodorín, el tontico, por darles 4 años más pa derobar.


----------



## SPQR (17 Feb 2022)

Se te vé jovenzuelo. Aún no tienes claro que no existen politicos buenos; sólo hay politicos malos, y peores.



.Kaikus dijo:


> El dia que gobierne VoX, limpie las calles de delincuencia, encarcele a politicos corruptos y favorezca a los españoles antes que a los extranjeros, se desmontara la cadena de estomagos-agradecidos-votantes de la PP-PSOE.
> 
> PD- Red clientelar de corrupcion, me rio de la mafia italiana o rusa, en España es donde se roba mas y mejor.


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (17 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Hombre si quisieran hacer algo ilegal y luego va el hermano y lo declara a hacienda muchas luces no tienen.
> 
> Alguien sabe donde esta el pliego de contratación del que se favoreció el hermano?



Ni pliego ni nada..... si eres Presidente de una Comunidad tu hermano no puede estar recibiendo comisiones aunque lo ponga en un pliego .... eso es corrupción..... que lo hacen todos?.... claro que si.... desde hace 45 años.... Expo Sevilla...Olimpiadas..... Eres de Andalucía Los Pujol.... Gurtel.... etc...etc.... por qué piensas que este pais es una pocilga en quiebra?..... te lo voy a decir.... por toda la gentuza a la que habéis votado estos últimos 45 años.....


----------



## perrosno (17 Feb 2022)

La PP como siempre cagándola, no falla.

Vaya panda!!!!! Nunca mais.
MASIVAMENTE


----------



## uberales (17 Feb 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> Ni pliego ni nada..... si eres Presidente de una Comunidad tu hermano no puede estar recibiendo comisiones aunque lo ponga en un pliego .... eso es corrupción..... que lo hacen todos?.... claro que si.... desde hace 45 años.... Expo Sevilla...Olimpiadas..... Eres de Andalucía Los Pujol.... Gurtel.... etc...etc.... por qué piensas que este pais es una pocilga en quiebra?..... te lo voy a decir.... por toda la gentuza a la que habéis votado estos últimos 45 años.....



Ya bueno, si haces un mapa con los contratos que ha hecho de urgencia el ministerios de Illa, te sale un círculo de unos 30-40 km alrededor del pueblo del que fue alcalde.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## maromo (17 Feb 2022)

Yuyuy dijo:


> Efectivamente hay algo gordo detrás de esto.
> 
> Viendo a Fracasado lamerle la polla a Fraudez y el psoe, da la impresión que está hablando para aquellos que se sientan en los sillones en las sombras. Como diciendo "soy el hombre adecuado del PP para acompañar a Sanchez y el PSOE" en lo que sea que se traen entre manos.
> 
> ...



Además si te das cuenta, todos los medios que viven del pesebre, izquierda y progres a por Ayuso. Raro que en este país todos se pongan de acuerdo.


----------



## elena francis (17 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver si sera que tu casting como figurante no esta a la altura de lo que se espera de un buen palmero del PP no cualquier pelagatos vale aun solo sea para hacer de palmero y poco mas?
> Anda que?



¿Palmero yo? ¿Del pp?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

la gente cantando pablo fracasado


----------



## Millar (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No suelo entrar en estos hilos de política, más bien la política no me importa mucho, pero haber si alguien puede explicármelo:
> 
> 
> El PP tiene posibilidades reales de ganar las elecciones generales con casado, pero no es seguro, todo puede cambiar y eso es lo que da la impresión que está ocurriendo estos meses.
> ...



Partes de un error de base, y es pensar que los políticos quieren lo mejor para el país o para su partido. Lo que quieren es poder, poder personal. A Casado le da igual que el PP gane en el futuro si él no va a ser el candidato. Con las elecciones en CyL pretendían difuminar la victoria de Ayuso, ya no sería Ayuso la que arrasa si no el PP en general, pero les ha salido el tiro por la culata.

Es una lucha por el poder, uno lo tiene y lo quiere retener y la otra aspira a quitárselo. Ya pasó en el PSOE hace unos años con la Susana Díaz y Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Feb 2022)

Hay dos posibles vías a partir de ahora:

a) La desaparición de casado y el advenimiento de Ayuso.
b) La desaparición del partido a lo UCD.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

la gente pidiendo pp-vox


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

Con toda la trama financiera del coronavirus han salido cientos de millones de euros del erario público...

¿ Dónde están ? ¿ quién se los ha llevado?


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Depende de que bando gane la guerra.



Esto es el muere de Casado. Luego abro hilo, me acabo de enterar del lío.


----------



## sirpask (17 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esto es el muere de Casado. Luego abro hilo, me acabo de enterar del lío.



Yo lo que me pregunto ahora es... ¿Casado estará en el bar ese de Rajoy bebiendo cubatas?


----------



## Roedr (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito que Ayuso según lo que ha salido hoy en los medios tb va a tener problemas



Yo creo que van a terminar mal tanto Castrado como Ayuso. Imagino que Aznar y demás buscarán a una tercera persona para curar heridas y empezar de nuevo. 

Yo voy con Ayuso en esta guerra; pero la verdad, no pongo la mano en el fuego por ella.


----------



## Roedr (17 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Con toda la trama financiera del coronavirus han salido cientos de millones de euros del erario público...
> 
> ¿ Dónde están ? ¿ quién se los ha llevado?



en el mismo sitio que los fondos europeos


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Hemos tenido ya de todo en la presidencia. Presidentes ignorantes que no se enteraban de nada pero que sabían repartir a gusto de todos (de todos ellos) como los ángeles (en justo agradecimiento, recibiendo marquesados y honores aeroportuarios). Presidentes del cambio vendemotos, corruptos por encima de sus posibilidades, a la vez que comandadores de sicarios en diferido. Presidentes enanoenfadados más pendientes de hacer nuevos amigos en otros océanos y de fomentar que los amigos de siempre se hincharan que del bienestar de su ciudadanía. Presidentes que a la vez que arreglaban el mundo, la humanidad y todo lo demás, dejaban la bomba de relojería en casa bien sembrada para los restos. Presidentes gatoescayólicos con una capacidad pasmosa para mirar para otro lado cuando se presentan los problemas. Presidentes sicópatas de manual que con tal de tirar para adelante podrían vender a su madre y a tres generaciones ascendientes y descendientes de paso. Pero lo que no hemos tenido hasta ahora es una presidenta choni. España necesita una presidenta choni. Lo sabemos todos desde hace tiempo. Y Belén Esteban no va a poder ser. De momento.


----------



## furia porcina (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero como Ayuso se imponga en la guerra interna del PartidoParrobar,cosa ciertamente difícil, pero no imposible, y sea la candidata a la presidencia del Gobierno, Abascal se comerá los mocos.



Tendrá más posibilidades de decidir algo en un gobierno Abascal con 30 diputados y un PP liderado por Ayuso, que con 174 diputados y un PP con Casado al frente.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 947578

Ver archivo adjunto 947579
Ver archivo adjunto 947580


----------



## Giordano Bruno (17 Feb 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> Vamos a ver...... Ayuso es Presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid y bajo ningún concepto debe existir un familiar que se lleve comisiones por ventas a esa Comunidad..... eso es tráfico de influencias... .. que existen más casos como ese?... cientos de miles en toda España.... llevan 45 años saqueandola el Psoe y el PP.... el estar quebrados no es por casualidad.
> 
> Que votarían a Ayuso si hiciera un partido tipo Gil?.... no me cabe la menor duda..... la borregada lleva 45 años votando a partidos corruptos.... la borregada se ha vacunado porque se lo decían 4 payasos en televisión..... la borregada se suicida voluntariamente como mejor le parece.... votando masones corruptos.... pinchandose Ponzoñas..... son borregos y actúan como borregos.....



Vamos a ver chaval ,Ayuso llevan investigandola desde Moncloa hasta su propio partido fácil más de 1 año si están todos callados es que no tienen absolutamente NADA.
Que aquí llego una Vicepresidenta de Maduro con maletas a entevistarse con un ministro que está vetada en la UE y aquí no pasa na y montamos un circo por 200.000 pavos en serio? JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (17 Feb 2022)

La podredumbre moral que hay en los partidos políticos (en todos) debería hacer pensar a la gente (aunque no lo hace).


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (17 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Vamos a ver chaval ,Ayuso llevan investigandola desde Moncloa hasta su propio partido fácil más de 1 año si están todos callados es que no tienen absolutamente NADA.
> Que aquí llego una Vicepresidenta de Maduro con maletas a entevistarse con un ministro que está vetada en la UE y aquí no pasa na y montamos un circo por 200.000 pavos en serio? JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO.



Joder.... eres más Ppero de lo que pensaba..... el hermano de Ayuso se ha llevado 280.000 euros de nuestros impuestos..... gracias a gente como tú este país es una pocilga....... yo no perdono ningún robo.... como han robado los tuyos te parece bien...no?...... para mi son todos igual de hijos de puta...... yo no trabajo todos los días para que esos cerdos me lo roben..... el Partido Podrido está muerto como lo está el Psoe.... son todos escoria...


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es la primera vez que veo posible un sorpasso de Vox a la PP en las próximas elecciones.



Ayuso y Cayetana a pilotar en Vox.


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ayuso tiene practicamente la ideología de Abascal.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Feb 2022)

El regimen del 78 esta roto, ahora hay que unir a voxeros, indepes facinerosos y bilduetarras para romper el encanterio del 135. Todos juntos podemos derrocar el regimen del 78. fracasado cuando elimine a ayuso seguro que ya ha investigado a abascal y su mierda de moto de 25.000 euros, el pp tiene trapos sucios para todos! Sin union de la gente que quiere romper espanya de uan manera o otra no van a sobrevivir al pp.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Feb 2022)

VOX debe fichar a Ayuso.

Es el único camino.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (18 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> VOX debe fichar a Ayuso.
> 
> Es el único camino.



Si Vox debe fichar a Ayuso, ¿va a ser Ayuso la que de repente quiera deportar a los menas o va a ser Vox los que aparquen definitivamente esa tema y abracen la causa sonnuestrosniñistas? ¿va a ser Ayuso la que deje de promocionar el transexualismo o va a ser Vox los que monten la carroza? ¿va a ser Ayuso la que reniegue de las leyes de genaro o hará Vox suyo el discurso de la violencia machista de los blancos heterosexuales?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Feb 2022)

Lo clavan:


----------



## pandaGTI (18 Feb 2022)

Yuyuy dijo:


> Efectivamente hay algo gordo detrás de esto.
> 
> Viendo a Fracasado lamerle la polla a Fraudez y el psoe, da la impresión que está hablando para aquellos que se sientan en los sillones en las sombras. Como diciendo "soy el hombre adecuado del PP para acompañar a Sanchez y el PSOE" en lo que sea que se traen entre manos.
> 
> ...



A mí la actuación del PP me huele a que no tendremos elecciones generales en 2023 gracias a una Ley de Pandemias


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Feb 2022)

Lo dije antes, y lo digo ahora: 

*Sólo queda VOX*


----------



## eltonelero (18 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Vamos a ver chaval ,Ayuso llevan investigandola desde Moncloa hasta su propio partido fácil más de 1 año si están todos callados es que no tienen absolutamente NADA.
> Que aquí llego una Vicepresidenta de Maduro con maletas a entevistarse con un ministro que está vetada en la UE y aquí no pasa na y montamos un circo por 200.000 pavos en serio? JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO.



Es que esto lleva siendo asi desde el 78.
Todo lo que hace el Psoe pasa de tapadillo.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (18 Feb 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> Joder.... eres más Ppero de lo que pensaba..... el hermano de Ayuso se ha llevado 280.000 euros de nuestros impuestos..... gracias a gente como tú este país es una pocilga....... yo no perdono ningún robo.... como han robado los tuyos te parece bien...no?...... para mi son todos igual de hijos de puta...... yo no trabajo todos los días para que esos cerdos me lo roben..... el Partido Podrido está muerto como lo está el Psoe.... son todos escoria...



Y qué? Te señalan la luna y te quedas mirando el dedo......no ves la diferencia de horas y lío que se monta según el escándalo sea de los rojos de mierda o de Ayuso o Vox que van a por ellos...esto es una puta dictadura progre van a estar los medios semanas hablando de esto y de los escándalos de guapito,marlaska y los contratos del ministerio de sanidad ni mu....por no hablar de las niñas violador en Baleares o valencia o los Sociatas y sindicalistas puteros y farloperos no me jodes LE HACÉIS EL JUEGO A LOS PUTOS ROJOS NWO ese contrato de Ayuso no es na y de los escándalos de verdad y os enteráis precio de la luz,gasolina inflación alimentos como os torean....en plena pandemia pues llamaría al amigo o a su hermano pa que le consiguiera material que ética mente esta mal pues no se....se le entregó el material a los sanitarios hubo sobre coste pues en aquella época era un mercado Persa todos los países se irá traban unos a otros con mascarillas y respiradores.
Si aquí te parece normal el escándalo perfecto,a mi me parece más importante el precio de la luz y la inflación.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Se te vé jovenzuelo. Aún no tienes claro que no existen politicos buenos; sólo hay politicos malos, y peores.



Gracias por lo de jovenzuelo !!!.


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (18 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y qué? Te señalan la luna y te quedas mirando el dedo......no ves la diferencia de horas y lío que se monta según el escándalo sea de los rojos de mierda o de Ayuso o Vox que van a por ellos...esto es una puta dictadura progre van a estar los medios semanas hablando de esto y de los escándalos de guapito,marlaska y los contratos del ministerio de sanidad ni mu....por no hablar de las niñas violador en Baleares o valencia o los Sociatas y sindicalistas puteros y farloperos no me jodes LE HACÉIS EL JUEGO A LOS PUTOS ROJOS NWO ese contrato de Ayuso no es na y de los escándalos de verdad y os enteráis precio de la luz,gasolina inflación alimentos como os torean....en plena pandemia pues llamaría al amigo o a su hermano pa que le consiguiera material que ética mente esta mal pues no se....se le entregó el material a los sanitarios hubo sobre coste pues en aquella época era un mercado Persa todos los países se irá traban unos a otros con mascarillas y respiradores.
> Si aquí te parece normal el escándalo perfecto,a mi me parece más importante el precio de la luz y la inflación.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu exposición..... lo que quiero que quede de mis intervenciones es que hay que ser absolutamente intransigente con la corrupción..... venga de donde venga.... este es un país arruinado gracias a eso... a mafias políticas mangoneando el presupuesto para beneficiar a amigos y familiares desde lo más alto hasta el último ayuntamiento de España y desde hace 40 años...... vivimos en un régimen progre gracias a estas mafias del Psoe y el PP..... han jugado a derechas e izquierdas siendo falso puesto que su fin último ha sido el saqueo de España a costa de los principios y valores de su sociedad.... corrupción es corrupción la haga Ayuso...FraCasado o Viruelo

En estos dos años de Plandemia se han forrado los de siempre.... a costa de la salud de los Españoles.... con la mierda e inutiles mascarillas..... con los papayatest y las putas vacunas...... nos han engañado y además nos han robado en el engaño...... una pocilga de país... de politicos y de medios de comunicación


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Feb 2022)

El PP si tiene algun documento o prueba de alguna irregularidad, *deberia ponerlo en conocimiento de la fiscalia, *si Ayuso tiene alguna prueba o conoce alguna irregularidad cometida por su examigo *deberia ponerlo en conocimiento de la fiscalia...*

Me alegro un monton, le viene la chaqueta y el cargo grande.  c







*Solo queda VoX.*


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (18 Feb 2022)

Fijaros que a ahora a mi lo del voto de Casero no me parece que fuera un error...


----------



## sada (18 Feb 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Fijaros que a ahora a mi lo del voto de Casero no me parece que fuera un error...



Ya he leído sobre eso otra opinión parecida pero no acabo de verle el sentido podrías ampliar un poco tu opinión?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Feb 2022)

Si Fracasado y Teobobo hubiesen actuado contra Sánchz con la misma “violencia” y vehemencia que con Ayuso, el PSOE no estaría gobernando hoy en día. 

Piénsalo.

Los socios de Sánchez...


----------



## Veraz (18 Feb 2022)

Veremos como acaba...


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (18 Feb 2022)

sada dijo:


> Ya he leído sobre eso otra opinión parecida pero no acabo de verle el sentido podrías ampliar un poco tu opinión?



Con el palillo en la boca y la tapa de bravas en la barra...pero creo que esta todo relacionado y no se trata de otra cosa que de una cadena de favores.

Yo te apruebo la reforma por error, tu te abstienes en CyL (aunque aún está por ver) y los dos nos quitamos a Ayuso (y su gobierno con Vox) de enmedio (yo te doy un informe, tu lo mueves...)

Huele a cloaca que tira de espaldas y parece que los menos hábiles han sido Casado y Egea.


----------



## sada (18 Feb 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Con el palillo en la boca y la tapa de bravas en la barra...pero creo que esta todo relacionado y no se trata de otra cosa que de una cadena de favores.
> 
> Yo te apruebo la reforma por error, tu te abstienes en CyL (aunque aún está por ver) y los dos nos quitamos a Ayuso (y su gobierno con Vox) de enmedio (yo te doy un informe, tu lo mueves...)
> 
> Huele a cloaca que tira de espaldas y parece que los menos hábiles han sido Casado y Egea.



No te digo yo que no
Pero desde luego el espectáculo que está dando el Partido Popular es penoso


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Promotroll?


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

@El Promotor ¿para cuando tu próximo hilo sobre lo mal peinada que va la mujer de Abascal?

Estamos expectantes.


----------



## Guillotin (19 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Lo clavan:



Totalmente de acuerdo, envidia, pelusa de niñatos malcriados, celos de acomplejados.
Además, es cierto que los datos que presentan los partidos y los sindicatos oficiales sobre su numero de afiliados son irreales, no se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Gana Sánchez, el socio de Fracasado


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Gracias Fracasado, tus socios y amigos

Ver archivo adjunto 950331


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Génova garantiza 4 años más para Pedro Sánchez !


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Alfa555 (20 Feb 2022)

La actual cúpula del PP debe estar jodida ,se encuentran en la tesitura de que la única persona que puede hacerles ganar las elecciones y plantar cara al vox es precisamente la que quieren echar .....ahora veremos si se pone por delante el bien del partido o sus interéses personales.


----------

